# Wie kan helpen??

## linuxhelpme

Ik heb een opdracht voor school waar ik OS'es moet onderzoeken maar ik mag maar een linux distro hebben zou anders niet echt fair zijn maar what the hek:

wie kan me helpen met deze vragen als ik zoek naar informatie krijg ik lappen tekst die ik niet snap wie kan kort en makkelijk antwoord geven op de volgende vragen alvast bedankt  :Rolling Eyes: 

1.	Welke eisen stellen de gevonden besturingssystemen aan een computer?

         Denk hierbij aan: Processor, Geheugen, Grafische kaart, Harde schijf, CD-/DVD-ROM, Monitor.

2.	Zijn de gevonden besturingssystemen ook grafisch?

         Dit betekent dat je kunt werken met de muis en je allerlei pictogrammen ziet op het scherm, zoals in Windows.

3.	Windows XP maakt gebruik van FAT32 of NTFS als bestandssysteem. Een bestandssysteem is een systeem om bestanden         op de schijf te kunnen bewaren. Van welk bestandssysteem maken de door jou gevonden besturingssystemen gebruik?

4.	Wat zit er standaard in de door jou gevonden besturingssystemen?

         Denk hierbij aan: Kunnen ze als server dienen? Zit er software bij? (enkele voorbeelden zijn genoeg)

----------

## coax

Dus wij moeten jouw huiswerk maken?

----------

## lodder_

ik denk dat google het meeste weet

----------

## garo

 *coax wrote:*   

> Dus wij moeten jouw huiswerk maken?

 

Nu we daar toch over bezig zijn:

As ge oefeningen van de vorige jaren tegen komt op u bakskes moogt ge die altijd doorsturen  :Wink: 

----------

## garo

 *linuxhelpme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.	Welke eisen stellen de gevonden besturingssystemen aan een computer?
> 
>          Denk hierbij aan: Processor, Geheugen, Grafische kaart, Harde schijf, CD-/DVD-ROM, Monitor.
> ...

 

1 Dat hangt van verschillende factoren af:

-geinstalleerde software

-kernel versie en configuratie

2 Indien je dit wilt

3 Ext2,ext3,reiserfs,...

4 Hangt af van de distributie

----------

## frits_devos

 *linuxhelpme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie kan me helpen met deze vragen als ik zoek naar informatie krijg ik lappen tekst die ik niet snap wie kan kort en makkelijk antwoord geven op de volgende vragen alvast bedankt
> 
> 

 

Geef even aan wat je al hebt en weet, en wat je nog nodig hebt om verder te kunnen. Als je van jouw kant een inspanning doet, zul je wel mensen vinden die je verder willen helpen.

----------

## toMeloos

1. zie installatiehandleiding voor de minimumeisen. rest afhankelijk van de toepassing

2. voor de mogelijkheden zie pakketten als gnome, kde, xfce, icewm, fluxbox, etc.

3. open een kernel configuratie en zet alle bestandssystemen maar op een rijtje die je daar tegen komt

4. ga maar lezen wat er in de stage 3 zit en wat portage kan bieden

succes en vraag voortaan waar je deze info kunt vinden ipv of wij ff je huiswerk voor je willen doen. heb het druk genoeg met mijn eigen  :Laughing: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *toMeloos wrote:*   

> succes en vraag voortaan waar je deze info kunt vinden ipv of wij ff je huiswerk voor je willen doen. heb het druk genoeg met mijn eigen 

 

Second that

----------

## ikke

WikiPedia kan omtrent deze zaken (ik denk aan filesystems, grafische omgevingen, verschillende distributies) veel info bieden.

----------

## Rainmaker

OK, Ik heb 5 minuten over...

 *linuxhelpme wrote:*   

> Ik heb een opdracht voor school waar ik OS'es moet onderzoeken maar ik mag maar een linux distro hebben zou anders niet echt fair zijn maar what the hek:
> 
> wie kan me helpen met deze vragen als ik zoek naar informatie krijg ik lappen tekst die ik niet snap wie kan kort en makkelijk antwoord geven op de volgende vragen alvast bedankt 
> 
> 1.	Welke eisen stellen de gevonden besturingssystemen aan een computer?
> ...

 

8086 processor minimaal. Je hebt ook een fantastische hoeveelheid geheugen hebben: 640 kb. Dat is als je echt het absolute minimum wilt hebben. Wil je ook nog iets kunnen doen met je systeem, heb je toch wel een 386 25 Mhz CPU nodig met 4-8 MB aan geheugen. Wil je een grafische omgeving, heb je wat meer nodig. Grafische kaart is niet nodig. Linux draait ook op deze dingen:

 *Quote:*   

> (X) PC-compatible                                 │ │
> 
>               │ │              ( ) AMD Elan                                      │ │
> 
>               │ │              ( ) Voyager (NCR)                                 │ │
> ...

 

en op deze processoren:

 *Quote:*   

>               │ │      ( ) 386                                                   │ │
> 
>               │ │      ( ) 486                                                   │ │
> 
>               │ │      ( ) 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX                               │ │
> ...

 

 *linuxhelpme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.	Zijn de gevonden besturingssystemen ook grafisch?
> 
>          Dit betekent dat je kunt werken met de muis en je allerlei pictogrammen ziet op het scherm, zoals in Windows.
> ...

 

Ja 

 *linuxhelpme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.	Windows XP maakt gebruik van FAT32 of NTFS als bestandssysteem. Een bestandssysteem is een systeem om bestanden         op de schijf te kunnen bewaren. Van welk bestandssysteem maken de door jou gevonden besturingssystemen gebruik?
> 
> 

 

hier komen ze:

 *Quote:*   

>            <*> Second extended fs support                                               │ │
> 
>   │ │           [ ]   Ext2 extended attributes                                               │ │
> 
>   │ │           <M> Ext3 journalling file system support                                     │ │
> ...

 

Natuurlijk kan het ook op verschillende partitievormen:

 *Quote:*   

> │ │           [ ]   Acorn partition support (NEW)                                          │ │
> 
>   │ │           [ ]   Alpha OSF partition support (NEW)                                      │ │
> 
>   │ │           [ ]   Amiga partition table support (NEW)                                    │ │
> ...

 

 *linuxhelpme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4.	Wat zit er standaard in de door jou gevonden besturingssystemen?
> 
>          Denk hierbij aan: Kunnen ze als server dienen? Zit er software bij? (enkele voorbeelden zijn genoeg)

 

Bij Gentoo? Niks... Alleen een basissysteem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20040214
> ...

 

Paar dingen dus: een C compiler, wat netwerkspul... Wat standaarddingetjes om commando's uit te kunnen voeren... Zoek zelf maar uit wat de pakketjes allemaal zijn en doen: www.gentoo-portage.com Typ de naam in in search en er komt een beschrijving naar boven...

Ik vind het BTW nogal schofterig (brabants  :Razz: ) dat je je alleen hiervoor inschrijft. Kijkend naar je gebruikersnaam verwacht ik je in ieder geval niet meer terug... Please prove me wrong...

----------

## xming

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Zijn de gevonden besturingssystemen ook grafisch? 

 

kuch kuch kuch

Bij mijn weten is OS geen shell

----------

## ikke

Inderdaad, die vraag is helemaal fout.

Behalve dan mss voor Windows waar GDI deels in-kernel zit  :Wink:  (met alle gevolgen van dien)

----------

## Rainmaker

ehmmm sorry, maar de linux kernel heeft tegenwoordig ook een deel van de GDI ingebouwd... Je kunt het wel uitzetten (groot voordeel  :Smile: ). Heet iets van "XFree acceleration".

----------

## linuxhelpme

thx voor veel reply's nee jullie maken me huiswerk niet. ik heb alleen veel moeten zoeken werd er dus gewoon ziek:S  probleem is er zijn zoveel opties.

en ik dacht dat ik het hier wel kort en krachtig kon vinden misschien

ow en rainmaker ik kom wel terug ik denk dat ik dan wel ff een andere naam heb jah ik wist zo gauw niks anders te bedenken:oops:

----------

## Rainmaker

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-102323.html voor je naam

----------

